# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Book Club >  >  TIE-BREAK Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (September-October)

## Hilary

Please vote to break the tie between our two winners. This vote will end in 24 hours. Also, no restrictions on the tie break vote, you may vote for your own selection if desired.

Additionally, we will extend this reading period to the end of October (due to the late start).



 Lucid Dreaming Book Club Voting Booth (September-October)

    Hello, please use this thread to vote for the next selection in our Lucid Dreaming Book Club.

    To make suggestions for future votes, please use this thread: https://www.dreamviews.com/general-l...ggestions.html

    Suggestions for the upcoming month:

    1. _Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming_ by Stephen LaBerge. (MoonageDaydream)

    3._ Awakening the Mind: A Guide to Harnessing the Power of Your Brainwaves_ by Anna Wise. (michael79)

----------

